# Service Corp. Metal Insignia



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

My Dad was in the Service Corp. Fredericton, Germany and lastly London Ontario. I have a Metal Badge and I was wondering if anybody could decipher it for me, it is attached to a black furry hat, whether it was just put there or it belongs there I donot know. This is what it reads "PER MAREPER TERRAS, IT LOOKS sort of like a belt buckle in a circle, then to the right of that is a crown with a hand clasping a cross above it.
     My Dad sadly passed away in 2004 so I cannot ask him or his brother who was in the military also who has passed away. Any info would be greatly appreciated as this will be passed to my son and I would like to be able to let him know the meaning.
     Thanks in advance Little Mac and Sam


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Can you post up a pic of it?


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

Dear Nfld Snapper, I love that name by the way
     I have not quite figured out how to load a digital photo from camera onto computer I will try and keep trying and hopefully at some point will not be so electronically challenged. I certainly do appreciate your comment back so fast. Do you have history in the Military before yourself?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Jan 2009)

How about the MacDonald Clan crest?

http://home.comcast.net/~clandonald1/genealogy1.html


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

Thanks very much,
     The insignia you displayed was colourful and pretty close to being accurate, and the last name of MACDONALD was right on so, I can assume that this is the whole meaning and I thank you immensely.
     Darlene


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2009)

The RCASC - Royal Canadian Army Service Corp's cap badge was as ilustrated....


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2009)

The circled belt as you descrived it is a representation of the Order of the Garter.  IIRC, units who receive the "Royal" designation in their unit name.... 

The order's emblem, depicted on insignia, is a garter with the motto Honi soit qui mal y pense (Old French: "shame upon him who thinks evil upon it", or "evil to him who evil thinks") in gold lettering. Members of the order wear such a garter on ceremonial occasions.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Think this is a better pic of geo's badge.






And a cloth one from William Scully.


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

Sorry Sapper,
     O'Learly had the closest picture of the Insignia that I was talking about. It was pretty well right on except it was colourfoul and my Dad's was silver, but he did say it stood for MACDONALD and that is our last name so it stands to reason that the pieces fit.
     Thanks to all if you want to talk again check out e-mail


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

I know just showing some better pictures of the Royal Canadian Service Corps Cap Badges.


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

I assume you are a Newfoundlander, and I know it is a big place and I don't know how long you have been in the Service but just wondering if you would know Pat Noseworthy, Gord Pyke, Kevin Langdon, just to mention a couple.


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Think this is a better pic of geo's badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

little mac said:
			
		

> I assume you are a Newfoundlander, and I know it is a big place and I don't know how long you have been in the Service but just wondering if you would know Pat Noseworthy, Gord Pyke, Kevin Langdon, just to mention a couple.



Yes I'm from Newfoundland, and given that there are at least 6 units stationed here, no I don't know them.


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

Where abouts are you stationed? Not a stalker just looking for conversation at times


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

The people I mentioned are probably no longer in NFLD. they were in London, Ontario the last time I saw the and Barrie Ontario, originally though they were from Deer Lake and St. Lawrence.


----------



## little mac (7 Jan 2009)

I said St. Lawrence but it could have be St. Stephen's, and also do you know a Gerard Findlay?


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

little mac,
You have to consider that Newfoundland is an awful big place.... lotta land with a lot of empty spaces between population centres.  Then there are the Newfoundland suburbs... Toronto & Ft MacMurray ;D


----------



## Loachman (10 Jan 2009)

The woven badge has "Canadian" spelled wrong.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The woven badge has "Canadian" spelled wrong.



Well - "king's" crown - must be Pakistani quality control at it's finest...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jan 2009)

Funny considering William Scully prides themselves on:



> Experience has shown the important role the use of proper dress accoutrements play in the success of command.
> 
> We have, as manufacturing wholesalers, supplied the Government and Units across Canada for over 130 years. William Scully Ltd. supplied equipment for troops going to the Boer War, and, to date, we have made and supplied a wider range of uniform dress items than any firm in the Commonwealth.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2009)

Sapper... consider that, if they still have it in the store, it was never shipped to a customer - which means that they did their quality control and never sold it.... probably a bad idea to retain one for sample purposes but.... what do you want

However, I will bring it up to Vince Scully - someone I grew up with - umpteen years ago...


----------

